

Let PJ Stay - mbesto
http://letpjstay.com/

======
genericresponse
This page brought to you by the Partnership for a New American Economy. They
self describe as: "The Partnership for a New American Economy brings together
more than 500 Republican, Democratic, and Independent mayors and business
leaders united in making the economic case for streamlining, modernizing, and
rationalizing our immigration system."

I have repeatedly seen H1-B visas applied for people very unlike PJ. The bulk
of people on H1-B visas I have met cannot leave the company they are at for
fear of losing their visas. They've started families here. They have children
who haven't known their citizenship country. These smart, brilliant people are
paid significantly less than their peers (like me) who can choose to easily
move between firms.

If you sign this petition, yes you're supporting PJ, but these incumbent large
interests will use your assent and leverage to get what they want. Yes- PJs
will stay, but the partnership will open the floodgates for more foreign
talent that can be kept in a limbo state at the mercy of a large firm.

Don't support astroturf! If you want change, support actual grassroots
movement!

~~~
ique
What is actual grassroots movement then? It seems like the idea you're putting
forth is "The majority of people getting H1-B get shitty lives so they
shouldn't be allowed to come here at all."

------
mundo
Let Srinivas stay!

Srinivas is just as smart and highly-skilled as the other engineers you could
hire. However, he's a lot more motivated, because if he has trouble getting or
keeping contract work, he'll be deported.

Got a tedious job? Srinivas will take it and never, ever complain. Need
someone with an obscure skillset in an remote geographical location? Srini
will relocate there within a week. Will he be able to find a nice apartment on
such short notice? Don't worry, that's Srini's problem. Srini is so helpful
and eager to please that during the interview, when you ask him what he's
looking for in his next position, he will be genuinely confused, as if to say,
"Why would that matter?"

You see, Srinivas' employer has purchased one of a handful of lucrative H1-B
visas, which it then rents out to people like Srinivas in exchange for as much
as half of his salary. There are a lot more people like Srini than there are
available visas, and Srini knows it. That keeps Srini in line - which helps
your bottom line.

But now a bunch of coddled US tech workers (with their "standing desks" and
"dual monitors" and "work-life balance") are trying to kick poor Srini out of
the country. Why? Who knows - they're probably racist.

So let's stand up for the little guy, by helping a handful of the nation's
most powerful and well-connected corporations lobby for legislation that will
save them millions of dollars. Let Srinivas stay!

------
jessaustin
His intention to acquire another H1-B is emphasized. What percentage of H1-B
holders are founders who have directly created jobs held by Americans, like PJ
has? If PJ were here under a different visa program more precisely tailored to
his situation, what sort of hero would the PACs put forward for adulation
instead of PJ?

------
peejaybee
As an American, I would prefer to see people getting green cards rather than
H1Bs. I fear that people with H1Bs are more likely to be "motivated sellers"
in the labor market, depressing wages because their BATNA is much worse than
that of a permanent resident or citizen.

------
felixgallo
brought to you by Partnership for a New American Economy. What kind of New
American Economy? The kind this guy likes:
[http://www.renewoureconomy.org/home/call-reform-grover-
norqu...](http://www.renewoureconomy.org/home/call-reform-grover-norquist/)

------
nikanj
As a Canadian, I hope you don't let him stay. Another great entrepreneur
moving over because of visa trouble is a clear win for us.

